# ♛ shop of avatars



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

31.5.11 ; CLOSED FOR EXAMS



I come in three modes;
*
Simple*
(no text, light use of textures, little to no modification of images)​
*Moderate*
(simple text, moderate number of textures, some modification of image)​
*Fancy*
(a fuckload of text, diarrhea of textures, vomit of colours, rape of the liquify tool etc)​
I also make impact texts, just tell me what you want as the text.
ie;



♕​​*1.* One request per *48 hours.*
*2. *I prefer *HQ/MQ stocks*. If a stock is shitty, I might 
a. flat-out refuse the request
b. ask you to provide an alternative stock​*3.* I _usually_ don't do junior member sizes.
*4.* Credit me somewhere, be it in your location or your sig. 
*5.* I *don't* do gifs.
*6.* I _usually_ *don't *do sigs.
*7.* If possible don't come to me with screenshots from an anime. Making a set out of it is doable but I'd rather not gorge my eyes out trying to make something so shadeless and flat look half decent, plus the end result will always be subpar compared to actual images or art.


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

*request format*
*size:*  [150 x 150] [150 x 200]
*text:* [yes] or [no]
if yes, any specific text wanted?​*avatar mode: *[simple] [moderate] [fancy]
*other specifics:* anything else you'd like?


Additional notes:
1. I don't do borders
2. I don't do borders
3. I don't do borders

(feel free to add borders yourself though)

they're just not my style
:sanji


Edit:

Now doing sigs, because I need the practice. 

Sig examples:
*Normal*





*Transparent:*

(for people who don't like vomit of colours, i wish i had saved more examples)
​


----------



## rice (May 20, 2011)

this is one heck of a fking sexy shop 

150x200
text: ǝn?gmǝ
if you cant do the text, dont worry about it.
i want the guy in the middle, make it whatever mode you want.




oh my god i cant believe this.


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

Frango said:


> this is one heck of a fking sexy shop
> 
> 150x200
> text: ǝn?gmǝ
> ...


hi frango
i made it fancy, tell me if you want anything edited.


----------



## rice (May 20, 2011)

Dango said:


> hi frango
> i made it fancy, tell me if you want anything edited.



omg this is so hot  

omg pek

oh shet 24'd  remind me pweese


----------



## Alien (May 20, 2011)

stock: 
size: 150x200
text: Mayuri
avatar mode: diarrhea and vomit please

<3


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2011)

size: [150 x 150]
stock: 
text:  [no]
avatar mode:   [moderate]  
other specifics: colourfull and dark


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

no sweat eric



Wrex said:


> stock:
> size: 150x200
> text: Mayuri
> avatar mode: diarrhea and vomit please
> ...


mayuri wtf
COME HERE LITTLE CHILDREN



gimme a second to make yours black


----------



## Alien (May 20, 2011)

Pedo Mayuri 

thanks Jun <3

Will rep in a bit


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

blackssk said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> stock:
> text:  [no]
> avatar mode:   [moderate]
> other specifics: colourfull and dark


that sort of vector is hard to gfx without altering too much of the image, but i tried my best. hope it's good enough. 

if you want I can add text so people can identify ichigo easily?




Wrex said:


> Pedo Mayuri
> 
> thanks Jun <3
> 
> Will rep in a bit


n/p, i hope you're not still bleeding 



> This message is hidden because shiner is on your ignore list.


i don't do requests for people on my ignore list.


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2011)

Dango said:


> that sort of vector is hard to gfx without altering too much of the image, but i tried my best. hope it's good enough.
> 
> if you want I can add text so people can identify ichigo easily?
> 
> ...



This looks very great but i want the new attack in the ava. how this...



Yoo dont need to make a new ava. this is same good.


----------



## colours (May 20, 2011)

oh shit, i know where i'm requesting from for the very first time


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

150 x200 

fancy 

dotted white borders 



on avy " Anjou Naruko"

thanks


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

colours said:


> oh shit, i know where i'm requesting from for the very first time


manders you're so nice ;~;


blackssk said:


> This looks very great but i want the new attack in the ava. how this...
> 
> 
> 
> Yoo dont need to make a new ava. this is same good.


 i'll do better next time 


Kagura said:


> 150 x200
> 
> fancy
> 
> ...





no dotted white borders, borders aren't my style nor do i have the .pat files for them anymore

feel free to add them yourself though


----------



## Fear (May 20, 2011)

*size:* [150 x 150] 
*text:* [yes] - Vegeta
*avatar mode: *[fancy]
*other specifics:* Any border would do


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2011)

Dango said:


> manders you're so nice ;~;
> 
> i'll do better next time
> 
> ...



love it thanks :33


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

no sweat kagura



Fear said:


> *size:* [150 x 150]
> *text:* [yes] - Vegeta
> *avatar mode: *[fancy]
> *other specifics:* Any border would do


this stock made me weep period blood srsly
in fact the stock is so bad i went out to knife a few pedestrians before continuing on it



omg it_ still_ looks so shit


----------



## Fear (May 20, 2011)

You should have told me you couldn't work with it.

Oh well. I think it looks good actually.

Sank you~


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

haha maybe, but the main reason why i opened this shop is to see how much i can improve
so in a way bad stocks are challenging & this shop only exists for me to challenge my skills


----------



## Fear (May 20, 2011)

You're very good, in my opinion. 

Have you still got the .psd files? If you have, could you kindly post the ones without the borders (I noticed you said borders weren't your style, sorry!).


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

no i don't save PSD files either  

i'll do better the next time you request lol
(if there is a next time)


----------



## Fear (May 20, 2011)

Ah ok. That's fine.

There _will _be a next time. 

I should stop spamming your shop now.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

size: 150x150
text: Whatever you want.  :33
avatar mode: Whatever you feel would look best with the stock.
stock:


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> size: 150x150
> text: Whatever you want.  :33
> avatar mode: Whatever you feel would look best with the stock.
> stock:



turn off your sig please m'dear :3
also here



tell me if you want anything edited
& btw, it says, "men are like empires; made to be destroyed"


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

Dango said:


> turn off your sig please m'dear :3
> also here
> 
> 
> ...



Opps. 

It is wonderful.  pek


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> size: 150x150
> text: Whatever you want.  :33
> avatar mode: Whatever you feel would look best with the stock.
> stock:





Eternal Fail said:


> Opps.
> 
> It is wonderful.  pek


cont. because people without sigs look too naked to me and its a pet peeve

ugh sigs, not my strong point
(second one has a transparent BG to emphasize the softness)
should look fine depending on what skin you use


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Nicole.


----------



## Sunako (May 20, 2011)

size: [150 x 150]
text: [yes] - "Dean Winchester" or nothing at all :3 or "badass friend"
avatar mode: [moderate]
other specifics: idk, show me what you got :3


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2011)

Size 150 x 150, textless, Mode: Creative and intelligent


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

stock: 
size: 150 x 200
text: whatever looks best!
avatar mode: moderate
other specifics: no border~


Thank you


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2011)

size: [150 x 150]
stock: 
text: [no]
avatar mode: [simple]
other specifics: background in black


----------



## Judecious (May 20, 2011)

Size-both 150x150 and 150x200
Stock-
Text-Unbeatable
Avatar Mode-Moderate
Borders-Dotted


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2011)

^ She doesn't do borders. 


--- 
Hello Juuuunn. 

*size:* [150 x 150]  
*text:* none 
*avatar mode:* [moderate] 

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 






 I want the guy with the red tie. 

--- 


blackssk said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> stock:
> text: [no]
> avatar mode: [simple]
> other specifics: background in black



I believe you have to wait 48 hours in total to request again, Jo.


----------



## Dango (May 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> text: [yes] - "Dean Winchester" or nothing at all :3 or "badass friend"
> avatar mode: [moderate]
> other specifics: idk, show me what you got :3


 

it was hard to make the image bright enough to see his face;
screenshots are the most troublesome

and i think i made it too colourful 
:sanji

oh fuck it



Yasha said:


> Size 150 x 150, textless, Mode: Creative and intelligent


fuck no she looks so fob
/racism

find me a better image/stock
i refuse to beautify the {lala's}


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> stock:
> size: 150 x 200
> text: whatever looks best!
> avatar mode: moderate
> ...


 



blackssk said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> stock:
> text: [no]
> avatar mode: [simple]
> other specifics: background in black





> 1. One request per 48 hours.


come back later? 


Judecious said:


> Size-both 150x150 and 150x200
> Stock-
> Text-Unbeatable
> Avatar Mode-Moderate
> Borders-Dotted


such a beautiful stock, i don't think i do it enough justice 
you may add borders yourself if you want; 
{they're just not my style thus i don't have any .pat files at all}


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2011)

he wanted a 150x150 version too, jun


----------



## Judecious (May 21, 2011)

Omg thank you pek

Can I have some 150x150 too


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

oh shit 
kk, thanks niels

-

I'll do the fourth one in 150 x 150 Jude, if you want any of the other versions in 150 just tell me



--

yours next kyochew


----------



## Judecious (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Dango


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2011)

Oshit your examples 
Can I haz set please? I know this is avatars shop but I liked the sig you made for fail  if you can't, that's fine =P

*- size:* 150x150 ava. Sig not too big.
*- text:* emm, I don't know >.< see if the stock(s) will look good with text then add "Luka Crosszeria" to the ava and/or sig. Your call really lol
*- Mode:* Either moderate or fancy. Again, your call XD
*- Stock:* I haz two: , 
See which one looks good as an ava and the other one for sig.
The stocks aren't that great of a quality, sorry about that but I hope they're still acceptable 

Thank you <3


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> ^ She doesn't do borders.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


thanks for helping out kyochew 


i realise its harder for me to do moderate because i always tend to go overboard

nonetheless i hope you like it
even though its not my best


----------



## kyochi (May 21, 2011)

They look so awesome  you're very talented and your style is simply unique! 

I'm 24 hour'ed atm, but I'll credit you when I start using. :3 Thank you <3.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 






*
size:* [150 x 150] 
*text:* [yes] nothing specific, really.
*avatar mode: *[moderate]


thanks~:33


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> Oshit your examples
> Can I haz set please? I know this is avatars shop but I liked the sig you made for fail  if you can't, that's fine =P
> 
> *- size:* 150x150 ava. Sig not too big.
> ...


:sanji

if possible could you link me to stocks other than that of screenshots; its doable but i'd rather not after the vegeta stock in the first page, i don't want to resort to knifing pedestrians again 

i'll make a set for you depending on how good the stock you provide is :3 



Kyochi said:


> They look so awesome  you're very talented and your style is simply unique!
> 
> I'm 24 hour'ed atm, but I'll credit you when I start using. :3 Thank you <3.


thanks kyochew, you're too nice


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2011)

Dango said:


> :sanji
> 
> if possible could you link me to stocks other than that of screenshots; its doable but i'd rather not after the vegeta stock in the first page, i don't want to resort to knifing pedestrians again


I'm really sorry about that :< there aren't too many fanats for this anime I'm afraid and the ones I liked the most were those screenies 
How is this then?


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2011)

Dango said:


> fuck no she looks so fob
> /racism
> 
> find me a better image/stock
> i refuse to beautify the {lala's}




Geez, alright.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2011)

stock: 
size: 150x150
avatar mode: whatever you feel works best with the stock


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

here fran


"laughter, its depression's worst enemy"
i think yours is the simplest avy i've made so far 



Selva said:


> I'm really sorry about that :< there aren't too many fanats for this anime I'm afraid and the ones I liked the most were those screenies
> How is this then?


i'll try!


Yasha said:


> Geez, alright.


turn off your sig please 

and >_____>
i'll try, something simple
if you were anyone else i'd tell you to gtfo yasha, i really dislike that actress and that hairstyle and her clothes


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'm really sorry about that :< there aren't too many fanats for this anime I'm afraid and the ones I liked the most were those screenies
> How is this then?


i made it look futuristic 
betrayal knows my name, huh? it sounds cool, maybe i'll give it a watch when my holidays start


do you have any other stock to be used as a sig :3


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> stock:
> size: 150x150
> avatar mode: whatever you feel works best with the stock


making this was like a trip to wonderland with alice 
while performing inception on passerbys 



i hope its not too weird


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2011)

Dango said:


> i made it look futuristic
> betrayal knows my name, huh? it sounds cool, maybe i'll give it a watch when my holidays start
> 
> 
> do you have any other stock to be used as a sig :3


omg  so pretty T_____T thank you so much pek

Yup. I started watching it yesterday and it's good so far 

Either  or . Or you can use the same stock for the sig. Just pick the easiest one for you to work with, I don't mind.
Thanks again <3


----------



## Fear (May 21, 2011)

*size:* [150 x 150] 
*text:* [yes] - Noctis Dark Prince (With different fonts and shit like )
*avatar mode: *[fancy]
*other specifics:* None


Told you I would be back. I told you.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2011)

you have to wait 48 hours


----------



## Dango (May 21, 2011)

Fear said:


> *size:* [150 x 150]
> *text:* [yes] - Noctis Dark Prince (With different fonts and shit like )
> *avatar mode: *[fancy]
> *other specifics:* None
> ...


what kagura said :3
we gfx-ers need to rest sometimes too


Kagura said:


> you have to wait 48 hours


hello kagura~


Selva said:


> omg  so pretty T_____T thank you so much pek
> 
> Yup. I started watching it yesterday and it's good so far
> 
> ...



like i said, sigs are not my strong point 
:sanji

in fact i gave up halfway and just slapped a font over it, i'm sorry


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2011)

Whatchu talkin about, it looks perfect pek
Thank you so much Dango


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2011)

Dango said:


> here fran
> 
> 
> "laughter, its depression's worst enemy"
> i think yours is the simplest avy i've made so far


lols, thanks <3


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2011)

*size*: [150 x 200]
*text*: [yes] ~ Ino Yamanaka
*avatar mode*: [fancy]
*other*: if possible, can I have a sig too? 

Please and thank you. :3


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

is it possible to have a set with this its not exactly a screenshot 

set



avy on the girl with the pink skirt 150x200 and 150x150 

text  on avy Anjou Naruko

type fancy if you can 

on the sig "just let this wind pass by, don't forget the past just move on "

you dont have to do the sig


----------



## Dango (May 22, 2011)

sorry guys, i'm not feeling up to making sigs today as i'm doing some code edits on my friends website as well! next time maybe?



Synn said:


> *size*: [150 x 200]
> *text*: [yes] ~ Ino Yamanaka
> *avatar mode*: [fancy]
> *other*: if possible, can I have a sig too?
> ...


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2011)

Dango said:


> IMG]http://imageftw.com/uploads/20110522/synn.png[/IMG]



Holy shit!!  Can I kiss you?


----------



## Dango (May 22, 2011)

^ glad you like it!



Kagura said:


> is it possible to have a set with this its not exactly a screenshot
> 
> set
> 
> ...



i'm slightly colourblind so i'm assuming the orangey skirt is the pink one?
anyway the other two look less like pink to me so..



tell me which version you want the 150 x 150 in


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

yes thats her :33 

nvm a 150 one these r perfect :33


----------



## Dango (May 22, 2011)

Edited 2nd post, now doing sigs because I need the practice.
Examples in 2nd post as well

feel free to request disregarding time limit 
(for sigs)


----------



## Billie (May 23, 2011)

size: [150 x 150]
stock: 
text: [no]
avatar mode: [simple]
other specifics: background in black


----------



## Sito (May 23, 2011)

size: [150 x 150], [150 x 200]
stock: 
text: Jellal 
avatar mode: [Fancy]
other specifics: Subtex: Jellal is everwhere/Everthing and everyone is Jellal


----------



## Dango (May 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> stock:
> text: [no]
> avatar mode: [simple]
> other specifics: background in black


am i to understand the BG to be black and nothing else?
just plain black or am i allowed to add more textures?
i have to say you're not giving me much to work with here 



Sito said:


> size: [150 x 150], [150 x 200]
> stock:
> text: Jellal
> avatar mode: [Fancy]
> other specifics: Subtex: Jellal is everwhere/Everthing and everyone is Jellal


i'll do this in a minute, please turn off your sig


----------



## Billie (May 23, 2011)

Dango said:


> am i to understand the BG to be black and nothing else?
> just plain black or am i allowed to add more textures?
> i have to say you're not giving me much to work with here



you can use some textures.


----------



## Dango (May 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> stock:
> text: [no]
> avatar mode: [simple]
> other specifics: background in black



i said theres not much for me to work with because 1. you chose simple and 2, imo thats a horrible stock 



can't make her hair look good blended into any texture; the edges are grainy and have stray pixels, some of the colours are off... etc 

i did a lot of manips on the girl, hope you don't mind
ie liquify, free transform etc 

feel free to edit it however you like, please don't credit me for this one


----------



## Dango (May 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> size: [150 x 150], [150 x 200]
> stock:
> text: Jellal
> avatar mode: [Fancy]
> other specifics: Subtex: Jellal is everwhere/Everthing and everyone is Jellal


----------



## Nami (May 23, 2011)

size: [150 x 150]
text: makise kurisu
avatar mode: [moderate]
other specifics: Not too colorful. Like  but mostly brown instead of blue.
stock:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2011)

Request for Jun Jun

*Stock:* [/URL]
*Avatar Size:* 150x150 150x200
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* Your choice 
*Text:* Your choice


----------



## Fear (May 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> *size:* [150 x 150]
> *text:* [yes] - Noctis Dark Prince (With different fonts and shit like )
> *avatar mode: *[fancy]
> *other specifics:* None



Are you still doing this.


----------



## Dango (May 23, 2011)

Nami said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> text: makise kurisu
> avatar mode: [moderate]
> other specifics: Not too colorful. Like  but mostly brown instead of blue.
> stock:





Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Jun Jun
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Avatar Size:* 150x150 150x200
> ...





Fear said:


> Are you still doing this.


^sorry, wasn't sure if you still wanted it

i'll do all three of these requests; just give me some time.


----------



## Fear (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I still want it.

Take all the time you need. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2011)

I edited my request


----------



## Sito (May 23, 2011)

Holy shit, I love you mang pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2011)

Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x150 150x200
Borders: None
Effects: Your choice
Text: Money Is Oak


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2011)

*size*: [150 x 200]
*text*: [yes] ~ Tsunade, Godaime Hokage
*avatar mode*: [fancy]

Please and thank you. :3


----------



## Dango (May 24, 2011)

I always feel so flattered when people request from me honestly
 happy ;~;

thanks for the continuous support guys



Nami said:


> size: [150 x 150]
> text: makise kurisu
> avatar mode: [moderate]
> other specifics: Not too colorful. Like  but mostly brown instead of blue.
> stock:



Hey darling, I actually only just read your request seriously and I don't think its possible to make those glows of light the colour brown. 

I can explain it;
browns come in warm tones and cool tones.

warm toned browns:


cool toned browns:


Light textures are simply extreme burst of colours. The closest thing to a brown glow would likely give you a more yellow or red glow than brown. Just like in real life, there are no such things as "brown" light, but there are in existence red, green, or blue light.


^no brown light

-

I hope I made sense and wasn't too long winded/irritating to read.
If you could edit your request please? :'<



Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Jun Jun
> 
> *Stock:* [/URL]
> *Avatar Size:* 150x150 150x200
> ...


 

harder than i thought, messier than I would have liked. 



Fear said:


> Are you still doing this.




also; i'm taking a break from the rest of your requests until my exams are done this friday (27/05/2011) because I keep getting distracted and when I'm distracted my avys look like shit at best. Sorry.


----------



## Nami (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for the trouble.  Then I just want an ava with it and leave the effects up to you.

size: [150 x 150]
text: makise kurisu
avatar mode: up to you
stock:


----------



## rice (May 25, 2011)

fancy please 

a 150x200 ava of the guy with the green hair, and this time (), keep his hair green  thanks Dango 

text: ǝn?gmǝ or エニグマ

edit: if its not too bothering, make me a sig too please  same text


----------



## Anarch (May 25, 2011)

Senior Avatar request 150X150
Fancy
Text : This face beneath the *Mask* isn't me,not me
 (i hope its not too long for a 150X150 avy,if so cut out the _not me_ part )



Thanks


----------



## Ishamael (May 25, 2011)

125x125 ava
Moderate effect
Text: Worshiped Wind
Stock:


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

150x150 ava request please Dango 
- Stock: .
- Mode: what you think looks best ^^
- Text: Giou Reiga

Good luck with your exams and take your time ^^ thanks in advance pek


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2011)

Size: 125x125
Effects: You decide
Text: None

Stock:


----------



## Dango (May 27, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Stock:
> Avatar Size: 150x150 150x200
> Borders: None
> Effects: Your choice
> Text: Money Is Oak


idk if youre serious or you're trolling me but 
stock rejected, please pick another one?



Synn said:


> *size*: [150 x 200]
> *text*: [yes] ~ Tsunade, Godaime Hokage
> *avatar mode*: [fancy]
> 
> Please and thank you. :3


i must say synn
this is the first time i've seen stock from marker pen and colours




Nami said:


> Sorry for the trouble.  Then I just want an ava with it and leave the effects up to you.
> 
> size: [150 x 150]
> text: makise kurisu
> ...


i kept it moderate like your original request :'3
she started to look scifi anyway haha :'D


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2011)

Dango said:


> i must say synn
> this is the first time i've seen stock from marker pen and colours



Gorgeous  Thank you ! <3


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 28, 2011)

*request format*
*size:*  [150 x 150] 
*text:* [yes]  
angel of death​*avatar mode: *[fancy]​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 28, 2011)

Dango said:


> idk if youre serious or you're trolling me but
> stock rejected, please pick another one?



trollling you? how?

new stock is better?


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2011)

Senior and junior size avas! (I know you said that you usually do not do juniors but please ) 


Ava of the Goku (the golden haired dude)
Dotted Border
Whatever effects
Text : Fuck you


----------



## Leraine (May 30, 2011)

, 

Slice 'em, colour 'em, mash 'n mix 'em, layer 'em, curve 'em, whatever 'em, I just want an ava from you. 

/Oh God, sorry. I totally forgot to disable my sig!


----------



## Dango (May 30, 2011)

Frango said:


> edit: if its not too bothering, make me a sig too please  same text



you know manga covers usually have very bad colour schemes right 

hard to make skin tone look less yellow

if you find me a decent stock (fucks sake it can be the actual MANGA SCAN itself in black and white if its clean enough) i'll make you a sig



Anarch said:


> Senior Avatar request 150X150
> Fancy
> Text : This face beneath the *Mask* isn't me,not me
> (i hope its not too long for a 150X150 avy,if so cut out the _not me_ part )
> ...


pek

i do love stocks of real human beings, reminds me of my LJ days

had a bit of unconventional fun with this, tell me if you want anything edited


----------



## Anarch (May 30, 2011)

Dango said:


> you know manga covers usually have very bad colour schemes right
> 
> hard to make skin tone look less yellow
> 
> ...



brilliant  thanks,will use soon


----------



## rice (May 31, 2011)

Dango said:


> you know manga covers usually have very bad colour schemes right
> 
> hard to make skin tone look less yellow
> 
> if you find me a decent stock (fucks sake it can be the actual MANGA SCAN itself in black and white if its clean enough) i'll make you a sig



i have almost forgotten 

thanks and love you  ill get you a better stock when i get a chance


----------



## Judecious (Jun 1, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-150X150 and some 150X200
Stock-  If you don't like that one then this 
Text-Hokage
Moderate effect


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 2, 2011)

stock: 
If that?s not possible, then this would be cool, too. : 

size: 150 x 200
text: Hokage & Raikage <3
avatar mode: fancy

Thank you very much. :3


----------



## Naked (Jun 3, 2011)

Dango said:


> 31.5.11 ; CLOSED FOR EXAMS



The shop's closed for exams in case you didn't see.


----------

